# Saw big fish on Perdido



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just posteda report on fresh brackish for a trip my son and I took yesterday morning. While we were in the mouth of Alligator Bayou I noticed a large wake out in the middle in about 10 ft. of water. It turned and came toward the boat and I got a good look at it. It looked to be about 60" long with a deep fork tail. At first I thought big bull red, but like I said the tail had a deep fork. I have seen big stripers in this area before butthis fish was not silver color.I feel like it was a salt water species. Any ideas on what it could have been?


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

monster jack crevalle maybe?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sturgeon?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe a gar


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I have seen porpus up that far before???// Also about 2 years ago a guy I met at the Hammock told me he had just caught and released a tarpon at the top end of Indian Cut Off.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Is it possible that a cobia could have been this far up the river?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

A definite possibility.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Tarpon?


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

ive fished perdido for years, and there isa Jack up there that is huge. I see him only in the evenings though... Probably him, if i had to guess.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *bukshot01 (7/2/2008)*ive fished perdido for years, and there isa Jack up there that is huge. I see him only in the evenings though... Probably him, if i had to guess.


It is possible that it was a big Jack but after looking at pic's of large cobia I'm thinking that is what it was. I justdid notthink they would be in the river system.


----------

